# CLX Bike Porn



## tschramm (May 13, 2007)

I have been working on this for a little while and was finally able to get fitted and pick it up!
Specs:
Frame- Colnago CLX
Gruppo- Campagnolo Chourus
Wheels- Campagnolo Zonda
Pedals- Look Keo Sprint
Seat- Selle Italia Gel Flow
Stem and Handlebars- FSA
Tires- Gommitalia Calypso K

As pictured with pedals it weighed in at 17' 8"!
It rides smooth as butter  and accelerates like a scalded jack-rabbit :devil:


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

*Nice build!*

Looks like a real nice build... good work. When looking at your set-up, the fit looks like it is correct and has a good balance too. Your choice of components works well with the color scheme too. Overall an excellent final result. I liked the shot of your bike at the workbench best as I could snoop through your tools and extra parts... 

Enjoy!


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

Bike porn yes, your bike is "indecent" in a good way.
Very nice.


----------



## tschramm (May 13, 2007)

campagnoloneutron said:


> Looks like a real nice build... good work. When looking at your set-up, the fit looks like it is correct and has a good balance too. Your choice of components works well with the color scheme too. Overall an excellent final result. I liked the shot of your bike at the workbench best as I could snoop through your tools and extra parts...
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks! I wish those were my tools, but that is the workbench at Bikeworks in Brandon FL! Great guys and very helpfull with the parts selection, build, and setup. :thumbsup:
This is my first bike with Campy, and I really like the ergonomics and asthetics of the gruppo and wheels.


----------

